# Looking For Depressive/Loud/Powerful Orchestral Music



## Metalheadwholovesclasical

I have been looking for music that kinda sounds like this,





I am looking for symphonies or songs that have this thick power and depressive sound. Does anyone have any particular recommendations for me?


----------



## World Violist

Sibelius's tone poem "Pohjola's Daughter" has a really heavy, dark beginning. It's a really great piece anyway, so I would recommend that. If you like that, get his Fourth symphony.

Mahler? The Sixth is really dark, the darkest of all his symphonies.


----------



## Rachovsky

Disregarding the regular Sibelius and Mahler, how about some Hector Berlioz?

Symphonie Fantastique (4th & 5th Mvt's)
- 



- 




Grande Messe des morts (Dies Irae/Tuba Mirum)
-


----------



## shsherm

The Tchaikovsky Pathetique has some of those features with that stirring 3rd movement followed by the depressing 4th movement. Most of the live performances of this work I have attended has the audience applauding after the 3rd movement not realizing that the work is not actually finished.


----------



## SamGuss

Mussorgsky's Night on Bald Mountain


----------



## Yagan Kiely

Almost every Shosta symphony.


----------



## Scelsi

If you really, really want to hear contemporary classical power, this is what you're looking for:










Michael Gordon: Decasia.
It's really worthless if you play it soft, but at real life volume, it's adrenaline.

An alternative, and definitely more "classical" would be one of my favourite CD's:










Yuri Bashmet performing the viola concerto of Gubaidulina and Styx, the viola concerto of Kancheli.

More specificaly Styx. The choral outbursts with woodblock rythmical support are, I don't know, but it's impossimble to sit still and talk about the weather


----------



## Tapkaara

Symphonic Fantasia no. 1 by Akira Ifukube. Ifukube is the Japanese composer who wrote the scores to most of the original Godzilla series. Symphonic Fantasia is a concert arrangement of cues from these films. Big, dark, and heavy.


----------



## zigzag

Benjamin Britten's _Sinfonia da Requiem_ is a pretty good bet.

Ditto Respighi's _Pines of Rome_ and _Fountains of Rome_.

Of course, if you really want to annoy everybody on the bus, load Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_ into the iPod. Dirty looks guaranteed!


----------



## Tapkaara

Khachaturian's 3rd Symphony is also dark and powerful. It is in one movement and is scored for orchestra, organ and 15 trumpets. It's got to be one of the loudest pieces ever written. Additionally, the organ part is incredibly ominous and you combine that with the trupets and the occassional grinding dissonances...if the hair doesn't stand up on the back of your neck...


----------



## Mark Harwood

Try "Starless" by King Crimson, from their "Red" album. It's more or less a sonata, and it's dark all right.


----------



## concertodave

Hi
Try Bruckner's 9th symphony Sherzo play it loud


----------



## Ivan Sergeyevich

Try Dmitri Dmitriyevich, as Yagan Kiely said. Especially the tenth. If you want especially depressive, listen to the 13th called Babiy Yar, after the infamous massacre of Jews.


----------



## Zombo

Anything by Penderecki will do...


----------



## Knaves13

As you probably know, Beethoven's music is very powerful. I'm surprised no one has mentioned his work here, I suppose they assume you already know it. In case you don't his 9th and 5th symphony are very powerful.


----------



## World Violist

Zombo said:


> Anything by Penderecki will do...


"Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima" is perfect, if you want one piece in particular by Penderecki.


----------



## altiste

*Symphony in Five Movements*

I've often been told that my music is dark, and a recent work was even described as "black"  Anyway, here's a link to my Symphony in Five Movements. Big chunks of it are quite loud.


----------



## Herzeleide

Metalheadwholovesclasical said:


> I have been looking for music that kinda sounds like this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking for symphonies or songs that have this thick power and depressive sound. Does anyone have any particular recommendations for me?


Try any symphonies by Haydn, Mozart or J.C. Bach.


----------



## David_Rodrigues

Hello

I was seeing the catalog of Naxos and suddently i´v found this cd... i think it has somethings that you may like...










You can listen the cd in this link...
http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.570362

before you listen it you must subscribe the naxos website;-)

Hugs;-)


----------



## tahnak

*Depressive, Powerful, Loud, Orchestral Music*

The one foremost symphony that comes to mind that could capture all the adjectives you seek is Gustav Mahler's Tragic Symphony in A Minor.

The next is Piotr Tchaikovsky's Pathetique - again a sixth symphony in B Minor.

A third symphony that matches this requirement is Rachmaninov's second Symphony in E Minor.


----------



## meschman

*music to drain your life away*

1 - penderecki "the devils of loudon"
2 - shostakovitch symphony # 4
3 - bartok string quartets

i can't go on, may have to slit my wrists


----------



## Edward Elgar

Depressive, Powerful, Loud, Orchestral Music?

My reccomendation is Schoenberg 5 Orchestral Pieces. He wrote them during a time of depression and the movements are either powerful or loud or both. I love them!


----------



## Rondo

In case someone hasn't mentioned them, yet:

_The Miraculous Mandarin, Concerto for Orchestra_, Bartok
_Ivan the Terrible_, Prokofiev
_Totentanz, Mephisto Waltz_ Liszt
_Symphonie Fantastique,_ Berlioz (the producers of _The Shining_ liked it enough)
_October,_ Shostakovich
Symphony No. 8 in c minor, Bruckner

If this is your taste, you really can't go wrong with Liszt or Bartok.

As for others, you might try some of Bernard Herrmann, Danny Elfman and Alan Silvestri. However, it's difficult to speak of film composers generally, as most of their works are composed ad hoc.


----------



## Habib

Shostakovich - Chamber Symphony (string orchestra arrangement by Rudolf Barshai of String Quartet No. 8)
Penderecki - Dies Irae

Both these works were written in memory of the victims of WWII, the former of those who died in the Dresden bombings and the latter for those who died in Aushwitz.


----------



## Herzeleide

Check out some of Vivaldi's concertos - mental, crazy, incredibly loud and aggressive stuff.


----------

